# Kinekilla



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday-/|\\--/|\\-*()**()**OOO*


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks! The big 35.

When I saw a thread with that title, I thought for sure I was about to get bashed for asking too many stupid questions about reloading, or for being so opinionated towards the DWR...whew! What a relief!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Happy belated


----------

